# New toy!



## PredFan (Aug 4, 2015)

This week if all goes well, I'll be purchasing a Henry lever-action 357 magnum rifle.

Well actually it isn't just a toy. It's for hunting too. I have found that I'm getting in closer range of the Wild Hogs here in Florida, at at close range the scope on my 30-06 is a hindrance instead of a help. The problem is that it doesn't have steel sights. So now when I go after some bacon to fry on my AR-15 barrel, I'll bring both my Remington 700 series and my Henry 357. Just to Cover both long and close range.


----------



## Hugo Furst (Aug 4, 2015)

PredFan said:


> This week if all goes well, I'll be purchasing a Henry lever-action 357 magnum rifle.
> 
> Well actually it isn't just a toy. It's for hunting too. I have found that I'm getting in closer range of the Wild Hogs here in Florida, at at close range the scope on my 30-06 is a hindrance instead of a help. The problem is that it doesn't have steel sights. So now when I go after some bacon to fry on my AR-15 barrel, I'll bring both my Remington 700 series and my Henry 357. Just to Cover both long and close range.




This fellow was in my back yard.






and I'm not about to shoot at him.


----------



## Mr. H. (Aug 4, 2015)

What do you do with a wild hog after you shoot it dead?


----------



## Ringel05 (Aug 4, 2015)

PredFan said:


> This week if all goes well, I'll be purchasing a Henry lever-action 357 magnum rifle.
> 
> Well actually it isn't just a toy. It's for hunting too. I have found that I'm getting in closer range of the Wild Hogs here in Florida, at at close range the scope on my 30-06 is a hindrance instead of a help. The problem is that it doesn't have steel sights. So now when I go after some bacon to fry on my AR-15 barrel, I'll bring both my Remington 700 series and my Henry 357. Just to Cover both long and close range.


The Yellow Boy, I'm looking to get one in 44-40.  The Henry built one is almost a grand more than the extremely well built and reliable Uberti reproduction.

Uummm, never mind, brain fart.  Henry has started reproducing the original Henry repeaters at about a grand more.  My mistake.


----------



## PredFan (Aug 4, 2015)

Mr. H. said:


> What do you do with a wild hog after you shoot it dead?



I eat them.


----------



## PredFan (Aug 4, 2015)

Ringel05 said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> > This week if all goes well, I'll be purchasing a Henry lever-action 357 magnum rifle.
> ...



I held one in my hands yesterday. It's a work of art.

It serves three purposes, it helps with hunting, it fills a gap in my collection, and it looks good enough to hang on the wall.


----------



## PredFan (Aug 4, 2015)

PredFan said:


> Mr. H. said:
> 
> 
> > What do you do with a wild hog after you shoot it dead?
> ...



Yeah I only have about two pounds of pulled pork left of the last pig I got. Getting time to go again.


----------



## Ringel05 (Aug 4, 2015)

PredFan said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > PredFan said:
> ...


If I remember correctly the reproductions have brass receiver side plates, the originals had yellowed steel side plates.  It was first introduced by Winchester in 1866 to replace the 1860 Henry Repeater.  One of the favorite buffalo hunting long arms was the Sharps (think Quigley Down Under), single shot metal cartridge fed, long range and very accurate.  The most powerful fired a 50/90 caliber, 650 gram bullet, that would take down an elephant if that's what you were hunting.  

The Sharps Buffalo rifle






The Henry Repeating rifle


----------



## WinterBorn (Aug 5, 2015)

Ringel05 said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...



SWEET!!   Love me some gun porn!


----------



## Ringel05 (Aug 5, 2015)

WinterBorn said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > PredFan said:
> ...



Good. 

Here's another one (I actually got to fire an original.......  I can personally attest to the kick behind it.......)

The 1874 Martini Henry, this was the standard rifle issued to British troops and used during the Zulu War.  It as first developed in 1866, modified and went through extensive testing from 1871 to 1874.  The martini part was the improvement of the Peabody falling block action (yeah, he stole it......).
It was an very powerful and accurate rifle as attested to the aftermath of Rorks Drift, some of the troops had bruises along the entire side of their body for almost a year afterwards due to the caliber and the heavy rate of fire they put out.


----------



## 9thIDdoc (Aug 5, 2015)

I am very much in favor of carbines and handguns chambered in the same rd. and the .357 is a winner.


----------



## Ringel05 (Aug 5, 2015)

If you are interested in the guns that really won the west get past the Colt and Winchester myth (early 1900s advertising).

The most prevalent, most used and the most versatile was the shotgun, percussion and shell fed.  Next to that was the military Springfield model 1873 trapdoor used by the infantry (the largest unsung contingent of soldiers out west).

The Springfield





Pretty sure everyone here knows what a shotgun looks like......  But if not...... 











The famous Coachgun (my next purchase).


----------



## westwall (Aug 5, 2015)

Ringel05 said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...








Nice rifles!  I have both the Short and Long Lever variants.  They shoot very well.  I also have a Snider Enfield of 1870.  The one I have is a little rough so I haven't shot that one yet.


----------



## Moonglow (Aug 5, 2015)

Mr. H. said:


> What do you do with a wild hog after you shoot it dead?


Make soap or lard....a couple of hams or bacon....


----------



## Roadrunner (Aug 5, 2015)

PredFan said:


> This week if all goes well, I'll be purchasing a Henry lever-action 357 magnum rifle.
> 
> Well actually it isn't just a toy. It's for hunting too. I have found that I'm getting in closer range of the Wild Hogs here in Florida, at at close range the scope on my 30-06 is a hindrance instead of a help. The problem is that it doesn't have steel sights. So now when I go after some bacon to fry on my AR-15 barrel, I'll bring both my Remington 700 series and my Henry 357. Just to Cover both long and close range.


Very light hog gun.

BTW, if you think a scope hinders you at close range, just think of what a mess two rifles will make.

You need to learn to use the scope properly.

I have killed several deer within 5 yards with a scoped .30-06 BAR.


----------



## PredFan (Aug 5, 2015)

Roadrunner said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> > This week if all goes well, I'll be purchasing a Henry lever-action 357 magnum rifle.
> ...



Hmmm...have you now? Well bully for you. I on the other hand have found that even with my scope set properly, it's difficult to see which way a milling around hog is heading and therfore hard to follow it. With steel sights I get 360 vision. Handling two rifles isn't going to be a problem. It's not illegal to set the one you don't intend to use on the ground or lean it on a tree.


----------



## Mr. H. (Aug 5, 2015)

Moonglow said:


> Mr. H. said:
> 
> 
> > What do you do with a wild hog after you shoot it dead?
> ...


I'm here in case you get a bone caught in your throat...


----------



## PredFan (Aug 6, 2015)

Got it! It's a beauty!


----------



## westwall (Aug 6, 2015)

PredFan said:


> Got it! It's a beauty!







Very, very nice!


----------



## turtledude (Aug 11, 2015)

PredFan said:


> This week if all goes well, I'll be purchasing a Henry lever-action 357 magnum rifle.
> 
> Well actually it isn't just a toy. It's for hunting too. I have found that I'm getting in closer range of the Wild Hogs here in Florida, at at close range the scope on my 30-06 is a hindrance instead of a help. The problem is that it doesn't have steel sights. So now when I go after some bacon to fry on my AR-15 barrel, I'll bring both my Remington 700 series and my Henry 357. Just to Cover both long and close range.


I like Henry as a company.  I bought my son one of the golden boy 22 rifles and I gave two boys I coached who were each eagle scouts-the eagle scout version of the rifle and a case so they could display them on their walls.  I like that Henry advertises on cable TV and is All American made.  I don't have any real use as a competitive shooter for their firearms but I like giving those guns as gifts.  Its a company I support


----------



## hortysir (Aug 11, 2015)

Nice catch, brother


----------



## PredFan (Aug 12, 2015)

Took it to an indoor range yesterday simply because it shoots the 357 Magnum pistol round so it's allowed.

It was very accurate at the 25 yard maximum range they had.

Looking forward to trying it at 100 and 200 yards


----------



## PredFan (Aug 12, 2015)

turtledude said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> > This week if all goes well, I'll be purchasing a Henry lever-action 357 magnum rifle.
> ...



I've never previously owned any lever action rifle and that is fun. My very first gun was a savage arms 22LR which was bolt action.


----------



## turtledude (Aug 12, 2015)

levers are fun.  I prefer pump action rifles since I grew up shooting skeet with my dad's Model 37 Ithaca but my first 22 was a Browning BL-22 lever action


----------



## 9thIDdoc (Aug 13, 2015)

I once borrowed an Ithaca M37 in 16 Ga. pump for an impromptu dove shoot and liked it so much (even though I've never been much of a pump action fan) that really really wanted to buy it from it's owner. He wouldn't sell. Recently (many years later) I was able to buy one at an estate auction and it's just as sweet and sexy as the one I borrowed.


----------



## PredFan (Aug 27, 2015)

So I took the Henry to an outdoor range where it performed very well at 50 yards. At 100, I needed to use a bench to get any accuracy, and I actually tried it at 200 yards. Set up on a bench, I did manage to hit the target consistently. But accuracy suffered. Mainly because I couldn't see the target well. I'm using steel sights only btw.


----------



## PredFan (Mar 29, 2016)

Newest new toy, Taurus 32 H & R Magnum:


----------



## Hossfly (Mar 29, 2016)

Ringel05 said:


> If you are interested in the guns that really won the west get past the Colt and Winchester myth (early 1900s advertising).
> 
> The most prevalent, most used and the most versatile was the shotgun, percussion and shell fed.  Next to that was the military Springfield model 1873 trapdoor used by the infantry (the largest unsung contingent of soldiers out west).
> 
> ...


I have the Springfield Model 1884 .45/70 my father bought in 1926 for 50 cents. At age 12 in 1951 my father allowed me to hunt alone and I shot my first buck,an 8 pointer, at 150 yards. I started hunting rabbits at age 8 in 1947. In both cases it would be considered child abuse today.


----------



## Ringel05 (Mar 29, 2016)

Hossfly said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > If you are interested in the guns that really won the west get past the Colt and Winchester myth (early 1900s advertising).
> ...


Yeah, my dad was raised in the back woods of Wisconsin and was hunting at 8 years of age.  Apparently the area he was raised in was hazardous to the health of game wardens as most people there relied on hunting year round to survive.


----------



## Hossfly (Mar 29, 2016)

Ringel05 said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...


I was raised in the hills of Western Maryland, in the Tri-state area of MD,WV and PA. We have had game wardens disappear never to be seen again. Wild game year round was a must in that area. Still is for some.


----------



## RandallFlagg (Mar 30, 2016)

PredFan said:


> This week if all goes well, I'll be purchasing a Henry lever-action 357 magnum rifle.
> 
> Well actually it isn't just a toy. It's for hunting too. I have found that I'm getting in closer range of the Wild Hogs here in Florida, at at close range the scope on my 30-06 is a hindrance instead of a help. The problem is that it doesn't have steel sights. So now when I go after some bacon to fry on my AR-15 barrel, I'll bring both my Remington 700 series and my Henry 357. Just to Cover both long and close range.




I LOVE my Remington 700. There is not another rifle that I would bet my life on - in a danger situation.


----------



## RandallFlagg (Mar 30, 2016)

Hossfly said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Hossfly said:
> ...




My folks and their folks and their folks and their......were raised in Kentucky. My Dad used to tell the stories of the "Moonshiners and the Revenuers". he said that on one occasion - the state called for the National Guard to go into the hills and bring these guys to "justice". A couple of guys went up - and never came back. That went along with the 10 or 20 Feds that met the same fate. Finally - they quit even trying to bring the moonshiners down from the hills and said "to hell with it".


----------



## westwall (Mar 30, 2016)

RandallFlagg said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> > This week if all goes well, I'll be purchasing a Henry lever-action 357 magnum rifle.
> ...










Oh, there are plenty out there that I would.  This is one of them...


----------



## RandallFlagg (Mar 30, 2016)

I don't know. Everyone has their "babies". I have ALWAYS loved the 700. I mean, I have all the other toys at my disposal, the AR-10s the AR-15s, the pistols, the knives and (what the hell) even the axe! But when push comes to shove (especially when hunting Elk) I prefer NOT to be too terribly close. If I can get the big boy from 300-400 yards then walk him down - I would rather do that. I had a really bad experience in the 90s about "patience" when hunting Elk and it nearly got me killed 

That - and the idea that I LOVE elk......


----------



## westwall (Mar 30, 2016)

RandallFlagg said:


> I don't know. Everyone has their "babies". I have ALWAYS loved the 700. I mean, I have all the other toys at my disposal, the AR-10s the AR-15s, the pistols, the knives and (what the hell) even the axe! But when push comes to shove (especially when hunting Elk) I prefer NOT to be too terribly close. If I can get the big boy from 300-400 yards then walk him down - I would rather do that. I had a really bad experience in the 90s about "patience" when hunting Elk and it nearly got me killed
> 
> That - and the idea that I LOVE elk......









Yeah, I love elk too.  That being said the HK is every bit as accurate as your 700.  What most people don't know about the HK platform (and that i took full advantage of in military rifle competitions at the local gun range) is the barrels are free floated.  Yup.  Free floated barrels in a battle rifle.  I can shoot sub MOA with my G3 and there is no critter that is safe within 600 yards with Federal Premium ammo.


----------



## RandallFlagg (Mar 30, 2016)

Indeed. The G3 is a bit of a conundrum. I've heard great things about it - and conversely, I've heard that they are garbage. I have never had the pleasure of firing one, or hell, even holding one.

But I've also heard that companies like, DPMS, are total garbage, yet I've fired several of them (albeit years and years ago) and thought they performed well. I remember when the first M-16s were delivered to us in Viet Nam. They were absolute horse shit. But it wasn't the platform - it was the crappy ammo. Once they fixed that problem - as well as adding a forward assist - they were gems. Beat the hell out of lugging the M-14 around the bush in 105 degree heat with 100% humidity.


----------



## westwall (Mar 30, 2016)

RandallFlagg said:


> Indeed. The G3 is a bit of a conundrum. I've heard great things about it - and conversely, I've heard that they are garbage. I have never had the pleasure of firing one, or hell, even holding one.
> 
> But I've also heard that companies like, DPMS, are total garbage, yet I've fired several of them (albeit years and years ago) and thought they performed well. I remember when the first M-16s were delivered to us in Viet Nam. They were absolute horse shit. But it wasn't the platform - it was the crappy ammo. Once they fixed that problem - as well as adding a forward assist - they were gems. Beat the hell out of lugging the M-14 around the bush in 105 degree heat with 100% humidity.










Original HK products are pretty much bomb proof.  The problem arises with the various aftermarket garbage that flooded the market a few years back.  The one drawback that they have is they are heavy, but, they simply don't stop working.  When i was working in Africa I always got my hands on either a AK or HK for personal defense and I preferred the HK's.


----------



## RandallFlagg (Mar 30, 2016)

westwall said:


> RandallFlagg said:
> 
> 
> > Indeed. The G3 is a bit of a conundrum. I've heard great things about it - and conversely, I've heard that they are garbage. I have never had the pleasure of firing one, or hell, even holding one.
> ...



When we first transitioned from the 1911 to the 9s, I actually used a HK for about a month till the Sigs were delivered. I'll give the Europeans this: they can build guns. Period. End of story. I never had one complaint about H&K or Sig. Never one. On the reverse side, I had occasional problems with my 1911 - but never nothing major. Hell, the damned thing rattled like a set of old bones, but it did the job.

When we needed smaller caliber pistols, however, we went with Walther. Never one FTF or FTE. Not one. My Father brought a Walther P-38 home with him after WWII and he used that pistol till he died in 1984. He had a great love affair with that pistol and he never talked about it.


----------



## westwall (Mar 30, 2016)

RandallFlagg said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> > RandallFlagg said:
> ...














Yeah, I'm old school HK as far as the pistols go.,  I have the P9S and the P9 Target models in .45, i carry a HK P7 as a CCW pistol from time to time.  I also have the HK4 for a small CCW pistol.  I have also carried  my SiG 229 so I hear ya....and agree wholeheartedly!


----------



## RandallFlagg (Mar 30, 2016)

westwall said:


> RandallFlagg said:
> 
> 
> > westwall said:
> ...



I guess, if I had one complaint about H&K, or Sig,  it would be the price. But perspective is paramount. Hell, you can drop 2-3 thousand (or more) on a Les Baer or maybe an Ed Brown, so, looking at it like that, I get it.

Shoot. You get what you pay for, right?


----------



## westwall (Mar 30, 2016)

RandallFlagg said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> > RandallFlagg said:
> ...










In the gun world...yes.  There's a reason why HK, Browning, FN and SiG command the prices they do.  They have a very long history of working no matter what.


----------



## PredFan (Mar 31, 2016)

RandallFlagg said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> > This week if all goes well, I'll be purchasing a Henry lever-action 357 magnum rifle.
> ...



I love mine as well.


----------

